# Is Long and McQuade's online order a joke for "out of stock" products?



## CDWaterloo

My first "out of stock product" online order experience with Long and McQuade: I needed a headphone adapter and placed my order on June 12. I did that because it was noted "We should be able to ship this product to you within 5 business days." in the website of Long and McQuade.

I sent an email to L&M on June 25th to followup my order. I used "Email for Help" section in their Help & Support webpage. Never received the reply. About a week later, I used their online help. The lady told me it should be available on July 10th. It was not available. Once again, I contacted to the lady in online help on July 15th. She informed me it is going to be available for pickup on July 23rd at the local L&M store. It was not available. Today I talked to someone at the local L&M store. He says it is going to be there about 10 days later; that is, August 3rd. Almost 2 months later.

Do you have similar experience with L&M online orders?

This is the item I ordered. It still says "We should be able to ship this product to you within 5 business days." lol...










Edit: I added "for "out of stock" products" to the title.


----------



## knight_yyz

A lot of guitar stores do this. They accept your order even though they have no stock. Then they place an order with the company that makes the item. Then they pray it shows up when they promise it to you.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Yes. went round and round for a while. I went into the store and cancelled the order with one of the employees. I never order anything that's not in stock from L&M.


----------



## CDWaterloo

knight_yyz said:


> A lot of guitar stores do this. They accept your order even though they have no stock. Then they place an order with the company that makes the item. Then they pray it shows up when they promise it to you.


I see some items in L&M's webpage indicating that it should be available for shipping within, say, a month or 15 days etc. I was thinking they are more serious about their customer satisfaction comparing with other music stores.
I am disappointed on their online order process. The "online help" also misinformed me two times.


----------



## vadsy

have you though about Amazon?


----------



## CDWaterloo

1SweetRide said:


> Yes. went round and round for a while. I went into the store and cancelled the order with one of the employees. I never order anything that's not in stock from L&M.


I asked to cancel to the guy at the local store too. He said that he needs to talk to his manager but the item will be available in 10 days for sure. Then, I changed my mind.


----------



## bzrkrage

Blamazon has it, bit more expensive, but they have it.


----------



## CDWaterloo

vadsy said:


> have you though about Amazon?


This is actually my regret. A similar product was available on amazon but instead I went with L&M. Canadian company and free shipping to the local store...


----------



## DaddyDog

When it's in stock, I've had several good experiences.


----------



## CDWaterloo

DaddyDog said:


> When it's in stock, I've had several good experiences.


This is good to know. I added "out of stock product" to my first post.


----------



## Electraglide

I don't order online but The Source (what used to be Radio Shack) has adapters like that. I got my adapters at Staples.....both kinds 1/4" in and 3.5mm in.


----------



## LanceT

To answer the question in the thread title, mostly.


----------



## Steadfastly

I don't know if their online ordering is a joke but their website is one of the worst (maybe the worst) in the industry.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Everything I've ordered from L&M online has come as expected, and when they are out of stock and the listing says they'll have it from the manufacturer within 15 business days or whatever number, I've gotten it pretty much right on time everytime (give or take a day or two).

Everything is secure and really well packed, and fully brand new. All had zero damage, not even a scratch.

YMMV


----------



## Guest

A trick is to ask them if any stores in the country have stock. They will ship it to you or your local store. Then you don't have to wait until they reorder the item. They will wait until they have a volume of orders with suppliers, so they may not order your $10 part for weeks or months.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Player99 said:


> A trick is to ask them if any stores in the country have stock. They will ship it to you or your local store. Then you don't have to wait until they reorder the item. They will wait until they have a volume of orders with suppliers, so they may not order your $10 part for weeks or months.


Well your trick could be costly sometimes because according to the guy at my local l&m it is not exactly the same thing with ordering online. The problem is that if you let them order from another L&M store, they charge you a restocking fee. At least the guy at my local L&M told me that. This is not a big problem for my specific order because it is not expensive but if you want to order an expensive item, make it sure that they do not charge a restocking fee. (Between this product according to L&M's webpage was not available in other L&M stores at the time when I ordered it so your trick does not work sometimes, right?). Also, either $10 or $10,000, I am a customer and expect a fair treatment and to be informed fully. If you carefully read my post above, you will see that they have not replied my email and misinformed me two times.

Anyway, I sent them another email 3 days ago, asking when the product will be available in my local store and explained my experience. No reply yet. I will share my final thoughts here when I receive the product. The goal here is to give an insight for others who want to online order an "out of stock" item from L&M.

Cd


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Why would you place a special order for something that you can literally get anywhere else, any day of the week (Steve's; Best Buy; The Source; the corner store by my house, so assuming the one by yours as well; people here) AND probably cheaper to boot.

Cancel the L&M order and go to the nearest (strip)mall.


----------



## oldjoat

NL .... says it all.
all those big name box stores ain't made it that far east yet 
but they got us beat in bars per block.

a lot of us are spoiled with choices .


----------



## CDWaterloo

Granny Gremlin said:


> Why would you place a special order for something that you can literally get anywhere else, any day of the week (Steve's; Best Buy; The Source; the corner store by my house, so assuming the one by yours as well; people here) AND probably cheaper to boot.
> 
> Cancel the L&M order and go to the nearest (strip)mall.


I tried a few of them. I couldn't find such a product in the stores. Funny thing is that a right angled 1/4 TRS to mini TRS adapter is difficult to find here. Believe me.


----------



## CDWaterloo

oldjoat said:


> NL .... says it all.
> all those big name box stores ain't made it that far east yet
> but they got us beat in bars per block.
> 
> a lot of us are spoiled with choices .


Exactly. I've lived in Waterloo and Toronto before heading to NL. There is really a significant difference. Most of the times I have to use online stores.


----------



## oldjoat

CDWaterloo said:


> Funny thing is that a right angled 1/4 TS to mini TRS adapter is difficult to find here


considering NL has only recently discovered electricity and are feverishly trying to electrify all Guitars.
they still haven't figured out where the light bulbs go.


BTW , don't feel too bad , Ottawa isn't much better in most respects.


----------



## CDWaterloo

CDWaterloo said:


> considering NL has only recently discovered electricity and are feverishly trying to electrify all Guitars. they still haven't figured out where the light bulbs go.


lol. Well this could be an explanation why NL musicians are good at acoustic instruments....


----------



## oldjoat

one thing they have over us main landers ....
their "house" parties can go on for weeks as people leave to go to work and come back and pick right up after they get off work.
( and the party continues while they are at work ).


----------



## CDWaterloo

love those parties eat, drink and play acoustic instruments....


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Granny Gremlin

CDWaterloo said:


> I tried a few of them. I couldn't find such a product in the stores. Funny thing is that a right angled 1/4 TRS to mini TRS adapter is difficult to find here. Believe me.


Fair enuf, but then you could online order one from a place that actually has stock ( best buy, amazon, ebay). Or heck, theres easily 10 ppl here on the board who could make you one ( but it wouldnt be cheaper.... better quality tho).


----------



## CDWaterloo

Granny Gremlin said:


> Fair enuf, but then you could online order one from a place that actually has stock ( best buy, amazon, ebay). Or heck, theres easily 10 ppl here on the board who could make you one ( but it wouldnt be cheaper.... better quality tho).


It was only available in amazon but shipping was costly. I like this specific one because it looks like the right-angled plug has a small footprint. I will use it in a tight pedalboard.


----------



## Guest

CDWaterloo said:


> Well your trick could be costly sometimes because according to the guy at my local l&m it is not exactly the same thing with ordering online. The problem is that if you let them order from another L&M store, they charge you a restocking fee. At least the guy at my local L&M told me that. This is not a big problem for my specific order because it is not expensive but if you want to order an expensive item, make it sure that they do not charge a restocking fee. (Between this product according to L&M's webpage was not available in other L&M stores at the time when I ordered it so your trick does not work sometimes, right?). Also, either $10 or $10,000, I am a customer and expect a fair treatment and to be informed fully. If you carefully read my post above, you will see that they have not replied my email and misinformed me two times.
> 
> Anyway, I sent them another email 3 days ago, asking when the product will be available in my local store and explained my experience. No reply yet. I will share my final thoughts here when I receive the product. The goal here is to give an insight for others who want to online order an "out of stock" item from L&M.
> 
> Cd


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## CDWaterloo

Player99 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


I think what I said is clear. The trick your mentioned didn't work in my case. And I think as being a customer I still needed to be treated fairly. What part is not clear or wrong?


----------



## Guest

CDWaterloo said:


> I think what I said is clear. The trick your mentioned didn't work in my case. And I think as being a customer I still needed to be treated fairly. What part is not clear or wrong?


Sounds like you got the gears from your sales guy. I have bought things I have waited over a month for. I went in and the sales guy said they had them in stock in another store and they got them in the next day. L & M has their own trucks and do their own delivery. They will shunt their inventory from store to store as needed. Too bad you got jerked around.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Player99 said:


> Sounds like you got the gears from your sales guy. I have bought things I have waited over a month for. I went in and the sales guy said they had them in stock in another store and they got them in the next day. L & M has their own trucks and do their own delivery. They will shunt their inventory from store to store as needed. Too bad you got jerked around.


Yes, they told me that. I was surprised as well. I think shipping cost to NL is one of the issues (Unfortunately, there is only one L&M in NL). Probably they don't make it a big deal for some other L&M's in the main land. Just out of curiosity; have you ever tried to return such an item? If yes, did you pay any restocking fee?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

CDWaterloo said:


> It was only available in amazon but shipping was costly. I like this specific one because it looks like the right-angled plug has a small footprint. I will use it in a tight pedalboard.


So would male to male be better? And a specific length? And r angle on both ends?

Get someone here to make you one. I could but I am not the closest solder monkey to you. Domestically it could probably be sent oversize lettermail so that would cost like $3 for shipping.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Granny Gremlin said:


> So would male to male be better? And a specific length? And r angle on both ends?
> 
> Get someone here to make you one. I could but I am not the closest solder monkey to you. Domestically it could probably be sent oversize lettermail so that would cost like $3 for shipping.


I really wanted to specifically buy this one. It looks perfect for my need. I'm sure we have forum members here talented enough to make similar adapters but I just wanted to order via L&M. Perhaps, next time I'll follow this way.

Here is the picture of my pedalboard. You see the koji compressor. It is not in the loops of Boss ES-8. Koji has an FX link function which allows me to control it (turn it on and off) with the CTL output of my Boss ES-8. This works great but the pedal is currently slightly outside of my pedalboard because I use a straight TRS cable. I wanted to replace it with a right-angled one so that I can properly place it on the pedalboard. And HOSA cable looks perfect for this.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Granny Gremlin said:


> Fair enuf, but then you could online order one from a place that actually has stock ( best buy, amazon, ebay). Or heck, theres easily 10 ppl here on the board who could make you one ( but it wouldnt be cheaper.... better quality tho).


Amazon has become tricky as of late. You can’t tell where the product is located until you’ve almost completed the checkout and you just happen to notice the delivery date is several months in the future.


----------



## Guncho

I ordered a Yamaha acoustic from L & M online. It took months to arrive. It was actually manufactured after my order date! Kind of made me feel special. Like they made it just for me.


----------



## Nelumbofera

CDWaterloo said:


> My first "out of stock product" online order experience with Long and McQuade: I needed a headphone adapter and placed my order on June 12. I did that because it was noted "We should be able to ship this product to you within 5 business days." in the website of Long and McQuade.
> 
> I sent an email to L&M on June 25th to followup my order. I used "Email for Help" section in their Help & Support webpage. Never received the reply. About a week later, I used their online help. The lady told me it should be available on July 10th. It was not available. Once again, I contacted to the lady in online help on July 15th. She informed me it is going to be available for pickup on July 23rd at the local L&M store. It was not available. Today I talked to someone at the local L&M store. He says it is going to be there about 10 days later; that is, August 3rd. Almost 2 months later.
> 
> Do you have similar experience with L&M online orders?
> 
> This is the item I ordered. It still says "We should be able to ship this product to you within 5 business days." lol...
> 
> View attachment 264268
> 
> 
> Edit: I added "for "out of stock" products" to the title.


Hey so I s


CDWaterloo said:


> My first "out of stock product" online order experience with Long and McQuade: I needed a headphone adapter and placed my order on June 12. I did that because it was noted "We should be able to ship this product to you within 5 business days." in the website of Long and McQuade.
> 
> I sent an email to L&M on June 25th to followup my order. I used "Email for Help" section in their Help & Support webpage. Never received the reply. About a week later, I used their online help. The lady told me it should be available on July 10th. It was not available. Once again, I contacted to the lady in online help on July 15th. She informed me it is going to be available for pickup on July 23rd at the local L&M store. It was not available. Today I talked to someone at the local L&M store. He says it is going to be there about 10 days later; that is, August 3rd. Almost 2 months later.
> 
> Do you have similar experience with L&M online orders?
> 
> This is the item I ordered. It still says "We should be able to ship this product to you within 5 business days." lol...
> 
> View attachment 264268
> 
> 
> Edit: I added "for "out of stock" products" to the title.


So I ordered a guitar online a couple weeks ago and it was out of stock in all stores near me and online so I decided to order and wait because it said I would get the order within 15 days. It was only after, that I saw this discussion and started freaking out about how long it was gonna take my guitar to arrive. So I was really debating if I shoukd cancel my order or not, but a few days later I got a call from one of the workers and he told me how they wouldn't be getting shipments of that line and that I coukd either wait or have them ship the guitar from a store in a different province. I asked to cancel my order cause I saw the same guitar on Amazon with next day shipping and the worker was super understanding and nice. I'm glad they informed me about the situation and they handled it very professionally. So if you're thinking about ordering and this post freaked you out j still reccomend ordering from this company because they had great customer service.


----------



## Milkman

I'm generally pretty disappointed in L & M's reaction to the obvious and well documented supply chain disruptions they're experiencing.

I can't go into (or order curbside) the store and find many basic items from them, but I can easily get them from online sellers.

FAIL.

You have to take care of your customers or they will find other options.

Excuses are like assholes.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> I'm generally pretty disappointed in L & M's reaction to the obvious and well documented supply chain disruptions they're experiencing.
> 
> I can't go into (or order curbside) the store and find many basic items from them, but I can easily get them from online sellers.
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> You have to take care of your customers or they will find other options.
> 
> Excuses are like assholes.


seems rather harsh, is this still about that one pot you couldn't find?

I feel like, at least around here, theyre still doing pretty well with stock


----------



## BlueRocker

I placed an order about a month ago for delivery to the local store. Three items: a black Gibson SG case, a stand and three pedal unit for my casio piano. The stand was in stock at another store, and I got it in a week. Pedal unit was at distribution, and took about two weeks to arrive, but we got locked down in the meantime so it's sitting there waiting for me to pick it up. The SG case, which I thought would have been a stock item somewhere, is delayed until June (meaning they have no idea). They asked for 10% down, refundable.

I think given supply chain problems for everything, they're doing ok. The information I was provided about timing to receive the items was spot on, and I don't have to pay any shipping with local pickup.


----------



## blues_248

Having the same experience, I ordered an item in April and was misinformed twice. I was told it was going to arrive in early May, then in early June, and today I was told it would be August. Going to ask for a refund if that doesn't change, or if there isn't compensation.


----------



## kelowna

I agree with many of the above statements. I wrote L&M about some of my concerns and they said they will pass them on. Pass onto who? (I know 'whom' would be more correct, but it sounds too pretentious). My point is that many businesses treat their online sector like they are a separate entity. But they shouldn't. L&M may be the best music store on the planet (even the universe and alternate universes) but if you live in a city where they don't have a store your only contact is with the online store. And if your experience with the online sector is not positive your attitude towards the whole of the company will be likewise.


----------



## FatStrat2

I've only had one experience w/ L&M and their online ordering system. I ordered a pedal from them, it was out of stock at one of the local stores but I didn't mind waiting.

About a month later I went to that specific store location and there was the pedal sitting in a display window. Wasn't a big deal though, I just bought it there and cancelled my online order. The L&M rep mentioned it could have been the version of the pedal didn't match my order or possibly a SCU number mix-up.


----------

